# الرسل السبعين



## اليسوس انيستي (8 مارس 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]الرسل السبعين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خادم الرب فادى[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]اسمائهم – الرسل فى الانجيل – ما توفر من معلومات عنهم[/FONT]*​ *Fadie*​ *Servant for Jesus*​ 
​ 
*يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس ان الرب يسوع المسيح كلمة الله و هو على الارض اختار اثنى عشر تلميذا و قد وردت اسمائهم كاملة فى البشارات , غير ان الكتاب يخبرنا بأن المسيح اختار ايضا سبعين رسول اخرين غير هؤلاء التلاميذ و لكن لم يذكر اسمائهم. و لكن فى بحثنا هذا سنورد اسماء هؤلاء الرسل و الاماكن التى وردت بها اسمائهم فى الكتاب المقدس , و لأن الوقت ضيق و مساحة البحث كبيرة فقد قررت ان احصر البحث فى المعلومات حول ابائنا الرسل السبعين فى السنكسار فقط على ان يكون هناك بحث اخر على المدى الطويل نبحث فيه شخصيات هؤلاء الرسل بتفصيل اكبر.*

*لو 10:1  وبعد ذلك عيّن الرب سبعين آخرين ايضا وارسلهم اثنين اثنين امام وجهه الى كل مدينة وموضع حيث كان هو مزمعا ان يأتي.*

*هكذا قال الكتاب , غير ان بعض الترجمات ذكرت العدد "اثنين و سبعين" و لكن الثابت لدينا انهم سبعين فقط و سوف نرد على نقطة اختلاف العدد فى نهاية البحث لأنه يجب قرائة البحث اولا و من ثم الرد على هذه النقطة. نقطة اخيرة احب ان اشير اليها قبل البدأ فى القراءة و هى اننا لا نملك دليلا صريحا على ان المذكورين فى الكتاب هم الرسل السبعين بعينهم , و لكن كما ستقرأ الان فأن 90% من اسماء الرسل السبعين وردت فى الكتاب و لا يُعقل ان تكون هذه صدفة , بجانب انه لم يكن هناك مجال او مناسبة فى اى نص فى الكتاب جاء به اسم احد السبعين ان يذكر ان هؤلاء هم السبعين رسول , و هذا فى حد ذاته نراه ليس دليلا و فقط بل دليلا قويا على ان اصحاب هذه الاسماء هم الرسل السبعين. هذا غير ان كثير منهم ارتبط بالقديس بولس و بالاباء الرسل , و اخرين اكد السنكسار انه من السبعين رسول و أكد انه المذكور فى الموضع المُشار اليه. كل هذه نراها ادلة واضحة و قوية تؤكد صحة نسبة الاسماء الذى المذكورين فى الكتاب!*

*ببركة و شفاعة و صلاوات ابائنا الرسل القديسيين الاطهار ارحمنا يا ربنا يسوع ألهنا و مخلصنا*​ *
*​ *اسماء ابائنا الرسل مع ما توفر من معلومات عنهم*​ 
*وردت اسماء ابائنا الرسل فى احدى اعمال القديس هيبوليتوس , سبعون اسما للسبعون رسولا , وردت بالمرجع التالى :*

*Ante Nicene Fathers , Vol 5 , Hippolytus , Appendix to the Works of Hippolytus , Chap . XLVIII , P.255*​ *و قد قمنا بترتيب الاسماء بحسب الترتيب الابجدى اللاتينى , و فيما يلى الاسماء و ما توفر من معلومات عنهم :*

*1-) اخائيكوس **Achaicus*

*ثم اني افرح بمجيء استفاناس و فرتوناتوس و اخائيكوس لان نقصانكم هؤلاء قد جبروه. (1كو16: 17)*

*2-) اغابوس **Agabus*

*و قام واحد منهم اسمه اغابوس و اشار بالروح ان جوعا عظيما كان عتيدا ان يصير على جميع المسكونة الذي صار ايضا في ايام كلوديوس قيصر. (أع 11 :28 )*

*استشهاد القديس اغابوس احد السبعين رسولا ( 4 أمشـير)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس أغابوس أحد السبعين رسولا ، الذين اختارهم الرب ليكرزوا أمامه . وكان مع التلاميذ الاثني عشر في علية صهيون ، وامتلأ من مواهب الروح القدس المعزي ، ونال نعمة النبوة ، كما يخبرنا سفر أعمال الرسل بقوله " وبينما نحن مقيمون أياما كثيرة انحدر من اليهودية نبي اسمه أغابوس. فجاء إلينا واخذ منطقة بولس وربط يدي نفسه ورجليه وقال : هذا يقوله الروح القدس " الذي له هذه المنطقة هكذا سيربطه اليهود في أورشليم ويسلمونه إلى أيدي الأمم " . وقد تمت هذه النبوة.*

*و تنبأ أيضا عن حدوث جوع عظيم بالمسكونة كلها . وقد تم ذلك في ايام كلوديوس قيصر , ثم كرز ببشارة الإنجيل مع الرسل القديسين . وطاف بلادا كثيرة معلما وهاديا حتى رد كثيرين من اليهود واليونانيين إلى معرفة السيد المسيح وطهرهم بالمعمودية المحيية ، فقبض عليه اليهود بأورشليم وضربوه كثيرا ، ثم وضعوا في عنقه حبلا وجروه خارج المدينة حيث رجموه بالحجارة إلى إن اسلم روحه الطاهرة . عند ذلك نزل نور من السماء راه الجمع الحاضر كأنه عمود متصلا بجسده وبالسماء . أبصرت ذلك امرأة يهودية فقالت : حقا إن هذا الرجل بار ، وصاحت بأعلى صوتها قائلة : انا مسيحية مؤمنة باله هذا القديس ، فرجموها أيضا . وتنيحت ودفنت معه في مقبرة واحدة .*

*صلاتهما تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .*

*تكريس كنيسة القديس أغابوس الرسول ( 15 برمودة)*

*في هذا اليوم تذكار تكريس كنيسة القديس أغابيوس أحد السبعين رسولا الذي تنبأ بما أصاب القديس بولس الرسول (أعمال 21 : 10 و11) صلاته تكون معنا . آمين*

*3-) امبلياس **Amplias*

*سلموا على امبلياس حبيبي في الرب (رو16: 8)*

*4-) حنانيا **Ananias*

*أع 9: 10 و كان في دمشق تلميذ اسمه حنانيا فقال له الرب في رؤيا يا حنانيا فقال هانذا يا رب*

*استشهاد القديس حنانيا الرسول أحد السبعين ( 27 بـؤونة)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس حنانيا الرسول هذا القديس أقامه الرسل أسقفا علي دمشق فبشر فيها ببشارة الحياة . كما بشر في بيت جبريل أيضا ورد كثيرين من أهلها إلى الإيمان وعمدهم هم وأبناءهم . وهو الذي عمد بولس الرسول عندما أرسله الرب إليه ولما عمده وقعت من عينيه قشور ثم أبصر . وقد أجري الله علي يدي هذا القديس آيات كثيرة فأمن ببشارته كثيرون من اليهود والأمم . وبعد ذلك قبض عليه لوكيانوس الأمير وعذبه بعذابات شديدة منها حرق جنبيه بمشاعل نار وأخيرا أخرجه خارج المدينة وأمر برجمه حتى اسلم روحه الطاهرة بيد الرب صلاته تكون معنا . آمين*

*5-) اندرونكوس **Andronicus*

*رو16 : 7 سلموا على اندرونكوس و يونياس نسيبي الماسورين معي اللذين هما مشهوران بين الرسل و قد كانا في المسيح قبلي*

*نياحة أندرونكوس أحد السبعين ( 22 بشــنس)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس أندرونكوس . هذا القديس انتخبه الرب من جملة السبعين تلميذا ، الذين أرسلهم أمام وجهه يكرزون بملكوت الله . وقد حلت عليه نعمة الروح المعزي في العلية . فبشر مع التلاميذ . وقد ذكره بولس الرسول بقوله : " سلموا علي أندرونكوس ويونياس نسيبي المأسورين معي ، اللذين هما مشهوران بين الرسل وقد كانا في المسيح قبلي " (رو 16 : 7) *

*وقد بشر في مدن كثيرة صحبة يونياس فأرجعا كثيرين إلى الأيمان وأجريا الآيات وشفيا المرضى وحولا هياكل الأصنام إلى كنائس ولما أكملا سعيهما وشاء الرب أن ينقلهما من هذا العالم مرض الرسول أندرونكوس قليلا ، وتنيح بسلام في مثل هذا اليوم . ولما كفنه يونياس ودفنه في مغارة صلي إلى الرب فتنيح هو أيضا في اليوم الثاني . *

*صلاتهما تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين*

*6-)ابلس **Apelles*

*رو 16: 10 سلموا على ابلس المزكى في المسيح سلموا على الذين هم من اهل ارستوبولوس*

*7-)ابلوس **Apollos*

*أع 18: 24ثم اقبل الى افسس يهودي اسمه ابلوس اسكندري الجنس رجل فصيح مقتدر في الكتب*

* اكيلا **Aquila*

*أع 18: 2 فوجد يهوديا اسمه اكيلا بنطي الجنس كان قد جاء حديثا من ايطالية و بريسكلا امراته لان كلوديوس كان قد امر ان يمضي جميع اليهود من رومية فجاء اليهما*

*9-) أرخبس **Archipus*

*كو4: 17 و قولوا لارخبس انظر الى الخدمة التي قبلتها في الرب لكي تتممها*

*10-) ارسترخس **Aristarchus*

*أع19: 29 فامتلات المدينة كلها اضطرابا و اندفعوا بنفس واحدة الى المشهد خاطفين معهم غايوس و ارسترخس المكدونيين رفيقي بولس في السفر*

*11-) ارستوبولوس **Aristobulus*

*رو16: 10 سلموا على ابلس المزكى في المسيح سلموا على الذين هم من اهل ارستوبولوس*

*نياحة ارسطوبولس أحد السبعين رسول ( 19 برمهات)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس ارسطو بولس أحد السبعين رسولا الذين انتخبهم الرب وأرسلهم للكرازة قبل آلامه . وقد نال مع التلاميذ مواهب الروح المعزى، وصحبهم وخدمهم ونادى معهم بالبشارة المحيية ، ورد كثيرين الى طريق الخلاص . فآمنوا بالسيد المسيح . فعمدهم وعلمهم الوصايا الإلهية . وأقامه التلاميذ أسقفا على ابريطانياس فمضى إليها ، وبشر أهلها ، ووعظهم وعمدهم ، وصنع آيات كثيرة . وقد لحقت به إهانات شديدة من اليهود واليونانيين ، وطردوه مرارا عديدة ورجموه بالحجارة . ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام . وقد ذكره بولس الرسول فى رسالته الى رومية، ( ص 16 : . 1 ) . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين . 2 - وفى مثل هذا اليوم أيضا : تذكار السبعة القديسين الشهداء وهم : الكسندروس المصري ، وأغابيوس من غزة ، وتيمولاؤس من البنطس ، وديوناسيوس من طرابلس ، وروميلوس وبليسوس من قرى مصر : وهؤلاء ارتبطوا بالمحبة المسحية ، وأتوا الى والى قيسارية فلسطين ، واعترفوا أمامه بالسيد المسيح . فنالوا إكليل الشهادة فى زمن دقلديانوس . صلواتهم تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين .*

*12-) ارتيماس **Artemas*

*تي 3:12  حينما ارسل اليك ارتيماس او تيخيكس بادر ان تأتي اليّ الى نيكوبوليس لاني عزمت ان اشتي هناك.*

*13-) اسينكريتس **Asynchritus*

*رو 16:14  سلموا على اسينكريتس فليغون هرماس بتروباس وهرميس وعلى الاخوة الذين معهم.*

*14-) برنابا **Barnabas*

*اع 4:36  ويوسف الذي دعي من الرسل برنابا الذي يترجم ابن الوعظ وهو لاوي قبرسي الجنس*

*نياحة القديس برنابا أحد السبعين رسولا ( 21 كــيهك)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس برنابا أحد السبعين رسولا وهو من سبط لاوي ، وقد نزح مقدمو عائلته منذ زمن بعيد من بلاد اليهودية ، وأقاموا في جزيرة قبرص ، كان اسمه أولا يوسف فدعاه رينا له المجد عند انتخابه رسولا باسم برنابا الذي يترجم في الإنجيل بابن الوعظ ، وقد نال نعمة الروح المعزي في علية صهيون مع التلاميذ ، وبشر معهم وكرز باسم المسيح ، وكان له حقل باعه وأتى بثمنه ووضعه عند أرجل الرسل ( أع 4 : 36 – 37 ) ، الذين كانوا يجلونه لكثرة فضائله وحسن أمانته ، ولما آمن الرسول بولس بالسيد المسيح ، أحضره إلي الرسل في أورشليم وحدثهم كيف ابصر الرب في الطريق وانه كلمه وكيف جاهر في دمشق باسم يسوع (أع 9 : 27) وشهد له أمامهم بغيرته حتى قبلوه في شركتهم ، وبعد ثلاث سنوات خرج برنابا إلي طرسوس ليطلب شاول ولما وجده جاء به إلي إنطاكية (أع 11 : 25) ، ، وقال الروح القدس للتلاميذ : " افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه " (أع 13 : 2). وقد طاف الرسولان بولس وبرنابا معا بلادا كثيرة يكرزان بالسيد المسيح ، ولما دخلا لسترة وأبرا الرسول بولس الإنسان المقعد ، ظن أهلها انهما آلهة ة تقدموا لكي يذبحوا لهما، فلم يقبلا مجد الناس ، بل مزقا ثيابهما معترفين بأنهما بشر تحت الآلام مثلهم (أع 14 : 8 - 18)،و بعد إن طاف مع بولس الرسول بلادا كثيرة انفصل الرسولان عن بعضهما ، فاخذ الرسول برنابا معه القديس مرقس ومضيا إلي قبرص ، وبشرا فيها وردا كثيرين من أهلها إلي الإيمان بالسيد المسيح ، ثم عمداهم ، فحنق اليهود وحرضوا عليهما الوالي والمشايخ ، فامسكوا الرسول برنابا وضربوه ضربا أليما، ثم رجموه بالحجارة ، وبعد ذلك احرقوا جسده بالنار، فتم بذلك جهاده ونال إكليل الشهادة ، وبعد انصراف القوم تقدم القديس مرقس وحمل الجسد ، ولفه بلفائف ووضعه في مغارة خارج قبرص، أما مرقس الرسول فانه اتجه إلي الإسكندرية ليكرز بها ،*

*صلاة هذين الرسولين تكون معنا ، ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين .*

*15-) قيصر **Caesar*

*لا نعرف اى معلومات عنه و عن خدمته سوى انه كان اسقف لمدينة تُسمى بالانجليزية **Dyrrachium*

*16-) يهوذا **Jude*
*استشهاد القديس يهوذا أحد السبعين رسولا ( 25 بـؤونة)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس يهوذا. أحد السبعين تلميذا ، و كاتب الرسالة المعروفة باسمه في العهد الجديد المملوءة من كل حكمة ونعمة . بشر في بلاد العرب واستقر في بلاد العجم حيث بشر في مدن كثيرة وفي الجزائر وبني فيها كنيسة ومضي إلى الرها وشفي أبجر ملكها من مرضه ثم عمده وكان معه سمعان القانوي ، عزم القائد برداين أن يقوم بحرب ضد الهند واستشار السحرة فلم يأتوه بنتيجة . فقالا له الرسولان " سيأتيك رسول من الهند لعقد صلح " وبالفعل تم هذا فأطلق للرسولين حرية التبشير . ثم دخلا مدينة أراط وبشرا فيها وعمد كثيرين من أهلها فقبض عليها واليها وعذبها بكل نوع ثم رموه بالسهام فأسلم روحه الطاهرة ، ونالا إكليل الشهادة صلاتها تكون معنا . آمين*


*17-) اكليمندس **Clement*

*في 4:3  نعم اسألك انت ايضا يا شريكي المخلص ساعد هاتين اللتين جاهدتا معي في الانجيل مع اكليمندس ايضا وباقي العاملين معي الذين اسماؤهم في سفر الحياة*

*و هو اكليمندس المعروف بالرومانى صاحب الرسالة الى كنيسة كورنثوس و تعتبر رسالة إكليمندس الروماني أول الكتابات الآبائيّة التي احتلت مركزا خاصًا في كتابات الكنيسة الأولى وحياتهما وعبادتها، كتب عنها القدّيس إيريناؤس في القرن الثاني الميلادي إنّها رسالة لها وزنها . وأشار إليها ديونسيوس الكورنثي  عام ١٧٠م بأنّه قد صارت هناك عادة قائمة منذ عدة سنوات أنت تُقرأ رسالة إكليمنضس في الكنيسة في يوم الرب. كما كتب المؤرّخ الكنسي يوسابيوس  أن قراءة رسالة إكليمنضس في كثير من الكنائس صار أمرًا عامًا. أحد معاوني القدّيس بولس في الخدمة، وهو نفسه الذي ذكره الرسالة في رسالته إلى أهل فيلبّي (في٤: ٣). نادى بهذا العلاّمة أورجين ونقله يوسابيوس  فچيروم  ثم تناقله كثيرون من بعدهم. وبالرغم من أن غالبيّة المؤرّخين يؤكّدون أن هذا الرأي ليس بمستبعد، خاصة وأن الرسالة تحمل في دخلها شهادة على أن كاتبها ّصدّيق للرسول بولس، إذ تقدّم تعليم الرسول وطبعه وطريقة تفكيره ، لكن البعض يستصعب كيف يتسلّم الأسقفيّة في روما خادم من فيلبّي؟! على أي الأحوال، يحتمل أن يكون روماني الأصل أو يوناني، عمل بعض الوقت في فيلبّي، ثم بعد ذلك في روما.*

*1 سيفاس **Cephas*

*لا نعرف اى معلومات عنه*

*19-) كليوباس **Cleopas*

*لو 24:18  فاجاب احدهما الذي اسمه كليوباس وقال له هل انت متغرب وحدك في اورشليم ولم تعلم الامور التي حدثت فيها في هذه الايام.*

*استشهاد القديس كليوباس الرسول أحد تلميذى عمواس ( 1 هـاتور)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار القديسين كليوباس الرسول ورفيقه ، اللذين كانا منطلقين إلى قرية عمواس . وفيما هما يتكلمان ويتحاوران اقترب منهما الرب يسوع نفسه ، ولما لم يعرفاه . قال لهما "أيها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الإيمان بجميع ما تكلم به الأنبياء أما كان ينبغي إن المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده" ، ولما اتكأ معهما اخذ خبزا وبارك وكسر وناولهما . فانفتحت أتعينهما وعرفاه ثم اختفي عنهما . وهذان الرسولان من السبعين رسولا . صلاتهما تكون معنا .امين .*

*20-) كريسكيس **Crescens*

*2تي 4:10  لان ديماس قد تركني اذ احب العالم الحاضر وذهب الى تسالونيكي وكريسكيس الى غلاطية وتيطس الى دلماطية.*

*21-) كريسبس **Crispus*

*ورد هذا الاسم فى العهد الجديد مرتين و لكنى اشك ان يكون المذكور فى العهد الجديد هو احد السبعين رسولا لأن المذكور فى العهد الجديد تم تعميده على يد بولس فكيف يكون احد السبعين المختارين من قبل الرب؟ و لذلك*

*1كو 1:14  اشكر الله اني لم اعمد احدا منكم الا كريسبس وغايس*

*22-) ابفراس **Epaphras*

*كو 1:7  كما تعلّمتم ايضا من ابفراس العبد الحبيب معنا الذي هو خادم امين للمسيح لاجلكم*

*كو 4:12  يسلم عليكم ابفراس الذي هو منكم عبد للمسيح مجاهد كل حين لاجلكم بالصلوات لكي تثبتوا كاملين وممتلئين في كل مشيئة الله.*

*فل 1:23  يسلم عليك ابفراس المأسور معي في المسيح يسوع*

*23-) ابفرودتس **Epaphroditus*

*في 2:25  ولكني حسبت من اللازم ان ارسل اليكم ابفرودتس اخي والعامل معي والمتجند معي ورسولكم والخادم لحاجتي.*

*في 4:18  ولكني قد استوفيت كل شيء واستفضلت.قد امتلأت اذ قبلت من ابفرودتس الاشياء التي من عندكم نسيم رائحة طيبة ذبيحة مقبولة مرضية عند الله.*

*في 4:23  نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم آمين.كتبت الى اهل فيلبي من رومية على يد ابفرودتس*

*24-) ابينتوس **Epaenetus*

*رو 16:5  وعلى الكنيسة التي في بيتهما.سلموا على ابينتوس حبيبي الذي هو باكورة اخائية للمسيح.*

*25-) اراستس **Erastus*

*رو 16:23  يسلم عليكم غايس مضيفي ومضيف الكنيسة كلها.يسلم عليكم اراستس خازن المدينة وكوارتس الاخ.*

*2تي 4:20  اراستس بقي في كورنثوس.واما تروفيمس فتركته في ميليتس مريضا.*

*نياحة أراستس الرسول ( 29 برمودة)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس أراستس الرسول كان هذا القديس من السبعين رسولا وقبل نعمة الروح المعزي مع الرسل في عليه صهيون . وتكلم معهم باللغات وخدم وكرز وتألم معهم مرارا كثيرة ثم وضعوا عليه اليد ورسموه أسقفا علي أورشليم . وقد علم فيها وفي غيرها وأجري الله علي يديه آيات كثيرة منها تحويل المياه المالحة إلى عذبه وجاهد مع بولس الرسول في رحلاته العديدة حيث كان خادما له وهو الذي ورد ذكره في الإصحاح التاسع عشر من سفر أعمال الرسل . وبعد أن بلغ سن الشيخوخة تنيح بسلام . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين*

*26-) كاربوس **Carpus*

*نياحة القديس كاربوس أحد السبعين رسولا ( 1 بـؤونة)*

*نياحة القديس كربوس أحد السبعين رسولا. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .*

*27-) فرتوناتوس **Fortunatus*

*1كو 16:17  ثم اني افرح بمجيء استفاناس وفرتوناتوس واخائيكوس لان نقصانكم هؤلاء قد جبروه*

*2 غايوس **Gaius*

*اع 19:29  فامتلأت المدينة كلها اضطرابا واندفعوا بنفس واحدة الى المشهد خاطفين معهم غايوس وارسترخس المكدونيين رفيقي بولس في السفر*

*29-) هرماس **Hermas*

*رو 16:14  سلموا على اسينكريتس فليغون هرماس بتروباس وهرميس وعلى الاخوة الذين معهم.*

*30-) هرميس **Hermes*

*رو 16:14  سلموا على اسينكريتس فليغون هرماس بتروباس وهرميس وعلى الاخوة الذين معهم.*

*31-) هيروديون **Herodion*

*رو 16:11  سلموا على هيروديون نسيبي.سلموا على الذين هم من اهل نركيسوس الكائنين في الرب.*

*و كان اسقفا لطرسوس*

*32-) يعقوب أخو الرب **James the brother of the Lord*

*غل 1:19  ولكنني لم ار غيره من الرسل الا يعقوب اخا الرب.*

*استشهاد القديس يعقوب الرسول ( 18 أبيب)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس يعقوب الرسول ابن حلفا . وذلك انه بعدما نادي بالبشري في بلاد كثيرة عاد إلى أورشليم ، ودخل هيكل اليهود ، وكرز بالإنجيل جهارا ، وبالإيمان بالسيد المسيح وقيامة الأموات . فاختطفه اليهود وأتوا به إلى اكلوديوس نائب ملك رومية وقالوا له إن هذا يبشر بملك أخر غير قيصر ، فأمر إن يرجم بالحجارة فرجموه حتى تنيح بسلام فاخذ قوم من المؤمنين جسده ودفنوه بجانب الهيكل. صلاته تكون معنا آمين.*

*كتب سيرة حياته القديس سمعان المترجم الذي عاش في القرن التاسع ودون  سير عدد من القديسين في مجموعة "(مين)" الشهيرة وعربها الأب أفرام كيرياكوس.*

*سيرة حياته :*

*ينحدر القديس يعقوب أخو الرب من اليهودية، وقد استحق أن يدعى(أخا الرب) بسبب قرابته للرب يسوع بالجسد والروح .*

* فالقديس يعقوب، بحسب رأي البعض، كان ابن يوسف الخطيب، مولوداً له من امرأته التي كانت معه قبل أن يخطب مريم الدائمة البتولية ويرى آخرون انه كان ابن أخي يوسف، أي ابناً لأخيه كلاوبا من مريم امرأته التي كانت ابنة خالة والدة الإله. فلهذه النسبة كان يدعى أخا الرب (متى 13 : 55 ) . ويلقبه الإنجيليون بالصغير مرقس (15: 40 ) تمييزاً له عن يعقوب بن زبدى الذي يلقب بالكبير. وكان يلقب أيضا "بالصديق" أو "البار" لعظم بّره وعدله. *

*أقيم الرسول يعقوب أسقفا على اورشليم سنة 34م . وكانت له مكانة خاصة عند جماعة الرسل، ولكلامه عندها منزلة القانون كما يتبين من كتاب اعمال الرسل، عند مناقشة قضية الوثنيين الداخلين حديثاً إلى الإيمان: هل يجب أن يختنوا،يلََزموا الحفاظ على شريعة موسى ، أو لا؟ وقد قال الرسول يعقوب، في ذلك الحين ، بجرأة : " أرى ألاّّ يثقل على الراجعين إلى الله من الأمم ، بل يرسل إليهم أن يمتنعوا عن نجاسات الأصنام ، والزنى، والمخنوق، والدم " (إعمال الرسل (15: 19 -30) واجمع الرسل على هذا الموقف في ما يدعى مجمع أورشليم سنة 50م وكتبوا إلى الوثنيين المهتدين بذلك ويشير الإنجيلي لوقا كاتب أعمال الرسل إلى المكانة الخاصة التي كانت ليعقوب أخي الرب عند الرسل ، إذ يقول : " في الغد دخل بولس معنا إلى يعقوب وحضر جميع المشايخ فبعدما سلم عليهم طفق يحدثهم شيئاً فشيئاً بكل ما فعله الله بين الأمم بواسطة خدمته فلما سمعوا مجدوا الله (أعمال 21: 18 -20) كما أن الرسول بولس يدعوه احد أعمدة الكنيسة (غلاطية 2: 9 ).  *

*استشهاده:*

* قامت ضد الرسول يعقوب جماعة من اليهود المتطرفين يدفعهم حنان رئيس كهنة اليهود وطلبوا إليه إن ينكر إيمانه بالمسيح فأقاموه في الوسط وسألوه :"قل لنا أيها البار من هو المسيح" فأجابهم :"هو يسوع ابن الله المساوي للأب في الجوهر " فآمن بكلامه كثيرون وقاومه آخرون أما الكتبة والفريسيون فكانوا يتذمرون ويقولون للقديس يعقوب أخي الرب :" نرجو منك أيها البار إن تقول للشعب الا يضلوا ويعتقدوا أن يسوع هو المسيح أنهم سوف يجتمعون في عيد الفصح فقل لهم أيها البار ألا يؤمنوا  بهذا الإنسان " وطلبوا إليه أن يصعد إلى جناح الهيكل فيراه الجميع ويسمعوا أقواله فيعلمهم وهكذا بينما كان اليهود مجتمعين حسب العادة في يوم العيد أُصعِدَ الرسول يعقوب اخو الرب إلى أعلى مكان في الهيكل لكي يتكلم فلم يجزع قط من الموت والعذاب بل تفّوه بالحقيقة كلها ,وصرخ قائلاً: " ماذا تريدون إن تعلموا عن يسوع انه جالس في السموات عن يمين قدرة أبيه وهو الذي سوف يأتي جالساً على سحاب السماء لكي يدين بالعدل كل المسكونة" فأخذ الكثيرون في الخارج يصرخون "أوصنا لابن داوود" لكن الكتبة والفريسيين استشاطوا غيظاً وأخذوا يحرضون الشعب عليه قائلين :" لقد ضلّ البار هو أيضا " فصعدوا إلى جناح الهيكل وقبضوا عليه مثل الوحوش الضارية ورموا به إلى الأرض من فوق وبعدها اخذوا يرجمونه بالحجارة وهو يصلي ويقول : "أيها الرب الإله اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمُون ماذا يفعلون"*

*33-) ياسون **Jason*

*اع 17:5  فغار اليهود غير المؤمنين واتخذوا رجالا اشرارا من اهل السوق وتجمعوا وسجسوا المدينة وقاموا على بيت ياسون طالبين ان يحضروهما الى الشعب.*

*اع 17:6  ولما لم يجدوهما جرّوا ياسون واناسا من الاخوة الى حكام المدينة صارخين ان هؤلاء الذين فتنوا المسكونة حضروا الى ههنا ايضا.*

*اع 17:7  وقد قبلهم ياسون.وهؤلاء كلهم يعملون ضد احكام قيصر قائلين انه يوجد ملك آخر يسوع.*

*اع 17:9  فاخذوا كفالة من ياسون ومن الباقين ثم اطلقوهم*

*نياحة ياسون احد السبعين رسول ( 3 بشــنس)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس ياسون أحد السبعين رسولا الذين انتخبهم الرب ، وقد كرز مع التلاميذ قبل آلام المخلص وصنع آيات وعجائب ثم تذرع بالنعمة والقوة يوم حلول الروح المعزي ، وقد ولد بطرسوس وهو أول من آمن بها ، وقد صحب بولس في التبشير وجال معه بلادا كثيرة ،وقبض عليه مع بولس وسيل افي تسالونيكي (ثم أطلقوهما بكفالة) . فرعي كنيسة المسيح أحسن رعاية ثم كرز أيضا في مدينة كوركيراس فآمن كثيرون علي يده وعمدهم وبني لهم كنيسة علي اسم القديس اسطفانوس رئيس الشمامسة فلما علم بذلك والي المدينة قبض عليه ووضعه في السجن فوجد فيه سبعة لصوص فعلمهم الإيمان وعمدهم واعترفوا جهارا أمام الوالي بالسيد المسيح فوضعهم في قدر مملوء زفتا وكبريتا فتتيحوا ونالوا إكليل الشهادة .*

*بعد ذلك أخرج الوالي الرسول من السجن وعذبه عذابا كثيرا فلم ينله ضرر وكانت ابنة الملك تشاهد ذلك من شباكها فآمنت بالسيد المسيح ثم خلعت عنها حليها وزينتها ووزعتها علي المساكين واعترفت أنها مسيحية مؤمنة باله ياسون فغضب أبوها وطرحها في السجن ثم أمر برميها بالسهام فأسلمت روحها الطاهرة بيد المسيح الذي أحبته ، وكان الملك قد أرسل ياسون الرسل إلى أن تولي آخر فاستحضره ومن معه من المسيحيين وعذبهم كثيرا ولما رأي الوالي أن أجسادهم لم تتأثر من التعذيب آمن هو وكل مدينته بالسيد المسيح الذي له وحده القوة علي حفظ أصفيائه ، فعمدهم القديس وعلمهم وصايا الإنجيل وبني لهم الكنائس ، وقد أجري الله علي يديه آيات كثيرة وتنيح في شيخوخة حسنة صلاته تكون معنا آمين .*

*34-) يوستس **Justus*

*اع 1:23  فاقاموا اثنين يوسف الذي يدعى برسابا الملقب يوستس ومتياس.*

*اع 18:7  فانتقل من هناك وجاء الى بيت رجل اسمه يوستس كان متعبدا لله وكان بيته ملاصقا للمجمع.*

*35-) لينس **Linus*

*2تي 4:21  بادر ان تجيء قبل الشتاء.يسلم عليك افبولس وبوديس ولينس وكلافدية والاخوة جميعا.*

*و كان اسقفا لروما*

*36-) لوكيوس **Lucius*

*اع 13:1  وكان في انطاكية في الكنيسة هناك انبياء ومعلمون برنابا وسمعان الذي يدعى نيجر ولوكيوس القيرواني ومناين الذي تربى مع هيرودس رئيس الربع وشاول.*

*رو 16:21  يسلم عليكم تيموثاوس العامل معي ولوكيوس وياسون وسوسيباترس انسبائي.*

*و كان اسقف لاودكية*

*37-) لوقا الانجيلى **Luke the Evangelist*

*كو 4:14  يسلم عليكم لوقا الطبيب الحبيب وديماس.*

*2تي 4:11  لوقا وحده معي.خذ مرقس واحضره معك لانه نافع لي للخدمة.*

*استشهاد القديس لوقا الانجيلي ( 22 بــابة)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس لوقا الإنجيلي الطبيب . وهو من السبعين رسولا الذين ورد ذكرهم في الإصحاح العاشر من إنجيله . وكان يصحب بطرس وبولس ويكتب أخبارهما . وبعد نياحة هذين الرسولين مكث هذا القديس يبشر في نواحي رومية . فاتفق عابدو الأوثان واليهود فيما بينهم وتوجهوا إلى نيرون الملك ووشوا له بأنه قد رد بسحره جماعة كثيرة إلى تعليمه فأمر بإحضاره . ولما علم القديس لوقا بذلك أعطي ما كان عنده من الكتب لرجل صياد وقال له "احتفظ بهذه عندك فإنها تنفعك وتريك طريق الله" . ولما مثل أمام نيرون الملك قال له الملك "إلى متي تضل الناس ؟" ، فأجابه القديس "انا لست ساحرا ، ولكني رسول يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي" . فأمر إن يقطع ساعده الأيمن قائلا "اقطعوا هذه اليد التي كانت تعلم" فقال له القديس "نحن لا نكره الموت والانطلاق من العالم ولكي تعرف قوة سيدي" تناول يده المقطوعة والصقها في مكانها فالتصقت ، ثم فصلها فانفصلت . فتعجب الحاضرون . عند ذلك آمن الوزير وزوجته ، وجمع كثير قيل إن عدتهم مائتان وست وسبعين ، فكتب الملك قضيتهم وأمر بان تؤخذ رؤوسهم مع الرسول لوقا . وهكذا تمت شهادتهم . وجعل جسد القديس في كيس شعر والقي في البحر . وبتدبير الله قذفته الأمواج إلى جزيرة ، فوجد رجل مؤمن ، فأخذه وكفنه ودفنه. وقد كتب هذا القديس إنجيله المنسوب إليه وكذلك سفر أعمال الرسل موجها القول لتلميذه ثاؤفيلس الذي كان من الأمم . ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .*

*3 مرقس الانجيلى **Mark the Evangelist*

*اع 12:12  ثم جاء وهو منتبه الى بيت مريم ام يوحنا الملقب مرقس حيث كان كثيرون مجتمعين وهم يصلّون.*

*اع 12:25  ورجع برنابا وشاول من اورشليم بعد ما كمّلا الخدمة واخذا معهما يوحنا الملقب مرقس*

*اع 15:37  فاشار برنابا ان يأخذا معهما ايضا يوحنا الذي يدعى مرقس.*

*اع 15:39  فحصل بينهما مشاجرة حتى فارق احدهما الآخر.وبرنابا اخذ مرقس وسافر في البحر الى قبرس.*

*2تي 4:11  لوقا وحده معي.خذ مرقس واحضره معك لانه نافع لي للخدمة.*

*استشهاد مارمرقس الرسول اول باباوات الاسكندرية ( 30 برمودة)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم الموافق 26 أبريل سنة 68 م استشهد الرسول العظيم القديس مرقس كاروز الديار المصرية وأول باباوات الإسكندرية وأحد السبعين رسولا كان اسمه أولا يوحنا كما يقول الكتاب : أن الرسل كانوا يصلون في بيت مريم أم يوحنا المدعو مرقس (أع 12 : 12) وهو الذي أشار إليه السيد المسيح له المجد بقوله لتلاميذه : " أذهبوا إلى المدينة إلى فلان وقولوا له . المعلم يقول وقتي قريب وعندك أصنع الفصح مع تلاميذي (مت 26 : 18) " ولقد كان بيته أول كنيسة مسيحية حيث فيه أكلوا الفصح وفيه اختبأوا بعد موت السيد المسيح وفي عليته حل عليهم الروح القدس *

*ولد هذا القديس في ترنا بوليس (من الخمس مدن الغربية بشمال أفريقيا) من أب اسمه أرسطو بولس وأم أسمها مريم . إسرائيلي المذهب وذي يسار وجاه عريض ، فعلماه وهذباه بالآداب اليونانية والعبرانية ولقب بمرقس بعد نزوح والديه إلى أورشليم حيث كان بطرس قد تلمذ للسيد المسيح . ولأن بطرس كان متزوجا بابنة عم أرسطو بولس فكان مرقس يتردد علي بيته كثيرا ومنه درس التعاليم المسيحية .*

*وحدث أن أرسطو بولس وولده مرقس كانا يسيران بالقرب من الأردن وخرج عليهما أسد ولبؤة وهما يزمجران فخاف أبوه وأيقن بالهلاك ودفعته الشفقة علي ولده أن يأمره بالهروب للنجاة بنفسه ولكن مرقس طمأنه قائلا لا تخف يا أبي فالمسيح الذي أنا مؤمن به ينجينا منهما . ولما اقتربا منهما صاح بهما القديس قائلا " السيد المسيح ابن الله الحي يأمركما أن تنشقا وينقطع جنسكما من هذا الجبل " فانشقا ووقعا علي الأرض مائتين فتعجب والده وطلب من ابنه أن يعرفه عن المسيح فأرشده إلى ذلك وآمن والده وعمده بالسيد المسيح له المجد .*

*وبعد صعود السيد المسيح استصحبه بولس وبرنابا للبشارة بالإنجيل في إنطاكية وسلوكية وقبرص وسلاميس وبرجة بمفيلية حيث تركهما وعاد إلى أورشليم وبعد انتهاء المجمع الرسولي بأورشليم استصحبه برنابا معه إلى قبرص .*

*وبعد نياحة برنابا ذهب مرقس بأمر السيد المسيح إلى أفريقية وبرقة والخمس المدن الغربية . ونادي في تلك الجهات بالإنجيل فآمن علي يده أكثر أهلها . ومن هناك ذهب إلى الإسكندرية في أول بشنس سنة 61 م وعندما دخل المدينة انقطع حذاؤه وكان عند الباب إسكافي أسمه إنيانوس ، فقدم له الحذاء وفيما هو قائم بتصليحه جرح المخراز إصبعه فصاح من الألم وقال باليونانية " اس ثيؤس " ( يا الله الواحد ) فقال له القديس مرقس : " هل تعرفون الله ؟ " فقال " لا وإنما ندعو باسمه ولا نعرفه " . فتفل علي التراب ووضع علي الجرح فشفي للحال ، ثم أخذ يشرح له من بدء ما خلق الله السماء والأرض فمخالفة آدم ومجيء الطوفان إلى إرسال موسى وإخراج بني إسرائيل من مصر وإعطائهم الشريعة وسبي بابل ثم سرد له نبوات الأنبياء الشاهدة بمجيء المسيح فدعاه إلى بيته وأحضر له أولاده فوعظهم جميعا وعمدهم باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس .*

*ولما كثر المؤمنون باسم المسيح وسمع أهل المدينة بهذا الآمر جدوا في طلبه لقتله . فرسم إنيانوس أسقفا وثلاثة قسوس وسبعة شمامسة ثم سافر إلى الخمس المدن الغربية وأقام هناك سنتين يبشر ويرسم أساقفة وقسوسا وشمامسة .*

*وعاد إلى الإسكندرية فوجد المؤمنين قد ازدادوا وبنوا لهم كنيسة في الموضع المعروف ببوكوليا ( دار البقر ) شرقي الإسكندرية علي شاطئ البحر وحدث وهو يحتفل بعيد الفصح يوم تسعة وعشرين برمودة سنة 68 م وكان الوثنيون في اليوم نفسه يعيدون لألههم سرابيس ، أنهم خرجوا من معبدهم إلى حيث القديس قبضوا عليه وطوقوا عنقه بحبل وكانوا يسحبونه وهم يصيحون " جروا الثور في دار البقر " فتناثر لحمه وتلطخت أرض المدينة من دمه المقدس وفي المساء أودعوه السجن فظهر له ملاك الرب وقال له " افرح يا مرقس عبد الإله ، هودا اسمك قد كتب في سفر الحياة وقد حسبت ضمن جماعة القديسين " وتواري عنه الملاك ثم ظهر له السيد المسيح وأعطاه السلام فابتهجت نفسه وتهللت " .*

*وفي اليوم التالي ( 30 برمودة ) أخرجوه من السجن وأعادوا سحبه في المدينة حتى أسلم روحه الطاهرة ولما أضرموا نارا عظيمة لحرقه حدثت زلازل ورعود وبروق وهطلت أمطار غزيرة فارتاع الوثنيون وولوا مذعورين . وأخذ المؤمنون جسده المقدس إلى الكنيسة التي شيدوها وكفنوه وصلوا عليه وجعلوه في تابوت ووضعوه في مكان خفي من هذه الكنيسة .*

*صلاة هذا القديس العظيم والكاروز الكريم تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين*

*39-) مرقس **Mark*

*لا نعرف عنه شىء*

*40-) نركيسوس **Narcissus*

*رو 16:11  سلموا على هيروديون نسيبي.سلموا على الذين هم من اهل نركيسوس الكائنين في الرب.*

*كان اسقفا لأثينا*

*41-) نيكانور **Nicanor*

* اع 6:5  فحسن هذا القول امام كل الجمهور فاختاروا استفانوس رجلا مملوّا من الايمان والروح القدس وفيلبس وبروخورس ونيكانور وتيمون وبرميناس ونيقولاوس دخيلا انطاكيا.*

*و هذا تنيح مع استشهاد اسطفانوس*

*42-) اولمباس **Olympas*

*رو 16:15  سلموا على فيلولوغس وجوليا ونيريوس واخته وأولمباس وعلى جميع القديسين الذين معهم.*

*استشهاد القديس اولمباس أحد السبعين رسولا ( 6 أبــيب)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس اولمباس الملقب بولس أحد السبعين رسولا هذا الرسول هو الذي خدم التلاميذ وحمل بعض رسائل بطرس الرسول إلى الأمم .ودخل معه رومية وكرز بها وعلم ورد كثيرين . ولما استشهد القديس بطرس كان هذا الرسول هو الذي أنزله عن الصليب وكفنه ونقله إلى بيت أحد المؤمنين فسعي به بعضهم لدي نيرون الملك الظالم أنه من تلاميذ بطرس فاستحضره وسأله عن ذلك فاعترف وأقر بالسيد المسيح أنه الإله الحق فعذبه نيرون عذابا أليما . ثم سأله " أية ميتة تريد أن تموت بها " فأجابه القديس قائلا : " أريد أن أموت من أجل المسيح وكفي . و فأمر الملك بضربه وصلبه منكسا مثل معلمه . ففعلوا به كذلك ونال إكليل الشهادة . *

*صلاته تكون معنا . آمين*

*43-) انسيمس **Onesimus*

*كو 4:9  مع انسيمس الاخ الامين الحبيب الذي هو منكم.هما سيعرّفانكم بكل ما ههنا.*

*فل 1:10  اطلب اليك لاجل ابني انسيمس الذي ولدته في قيودي*

*فل 1:25  نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع روحكم.آمين.الى فليمون كتبت من رومية على يد انسيمس الخادم*

*44-) انيسيفورس **Onesiphorus*

*2تي 1:16  ليعط الرب رحمة لبيت انيسيفورس لانه مرارا كثيرة اراحني ولم يخجل بسلسلتي*

*2تي 4:19  سلم على فرسكا واكيلا وبيت انيسيفورس*

*نياحة القديس أنيسوفورس أحد السبعين رسولا ( 25 برمهات)*

*في هذا اليوم تذكار نياحة القديس أنيسوفورس أحد السبعين رسولا. صلاته تكون معنا و لربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين .*

*45-) برميناس **Parmenas*

* اع 6:5  فحسن هذا القول امام كل الجمهور فاختاروا استفانوس رجلا مملوّا من الايمان والروح القدس وفيلبس وبروخورس ونيكانور وتيمون وبرميناس ونيقولاوس دخيلا انطاكيا.*

*46-) بتروباس **Patrobus*

*رو 16:14  سلموا على اسينكريتس فليغون هرماس بتروباس وهرميس وعلى الاخوة الذين معهم.*

*47-) فليمون **Philemon*

*فل 1:1  بولس اسير يسوع المسيح وتيموثاوس الاخ الى فليمون المحبوب والعامل معنا*

*فل 1:25  نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع روحكم.آمين.الى فليمون كتبت من رومية على يد انسيمس الخادم*

*4 فيلبس **Philip*

*اع 6:5  فحسن هذا القول امام كل الجمهور فاختاروا استفانوس رجلا مملوّا من الايمان والروح القدس وفيلبس وبروخورس ونيكانور وتيمون وبرميناس ونيقولاوس دخيلا انطاكيا.*

*نياحة القديس فيلبس احد الشمامسة السبعة وهو غير احد الاثنى عشر تلميذا ( 14 بــابة)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس فيلبس أحد السبعة الشمامسة ( اع5:6 ). كان من أهل قيصرية فلسطين. ولما عبر الرب يسوع له المجد بتلك الجهة وعلم بها سمع هذا القديس تعليمه وتبعه في الحال. ولما اختار الرب السبعين تلميذاّ وأرسلهم ليكرزوا ويشفوا، المرضى كان هذا التلميذ أحدهم، واختاره الرسل الإثنا عشر واحدا من السبعة الشمامسة الذين أقامهم للخدمة.*

*وقد بشر هذا الرسول في مدن السامرة وعمد أهلها. وهو الذى عمد أيضا سيمون الساحر الذي هلك لما قصد أن يقتنى موهبة الروح القدس بالمال.*

*ثم أن ملاك الرب كلم فيلبس قائلا "قم واذهب نحو الجنوب على الطريق المنحدرة من أورشليم إلى غزة التي هي برية" . فقام وذهب وإذا رجل حبشي خصي وزير لكنداكة ملكة الحبشة كان على جميع خزائنها. فهذا كان قد جاء إلى أورشليم ليسجد وكان راجعا وجالسا على مركبته وهو يقرأ في نبوة أشعياء النبي فقال الروح لفيلبس تقدم ورافق هذه المركبة، فبادر إليه فيلبس وسمعه يقرأ في سفر أشعياء النبي فقال له "العلك تفهم ما أنت تقرأ؟" ، فقال "كيف يمكنني إن لم يرشدني أحد" . وطلب فيلبس أن يصعد ويجلس معه. وأما فصل الكتاب الذي كان يقرأه فكان هذا "مثل شاة سيقت إلى الذبح ومثل خروف صامت أمام الذي يجزه هكذا لم يفتح فاه. في تواضعه انتزع قضاؤه وجيله من يخبر به لأن حياته تنتزع من الأرض" . فأجاب الخصي فيلبس وقال "أطلب إليك عن من يقول هذا النبي ، عن نفسه أم عن واحد آخر". ففتح فيلبس فاه وابتدأ من هذا الكتاب فبشره بيسوع.*

*وفيما هما سائران في الطريق أقبلا على ماء، فقال الخصي هو ذا ماء ماذا يمنع أن أعتمد، فقال فيلبس إن كنت تؤمن من كل قلبك يجوز، فأجاب وقال أنا أومن أن يسوع هو أبن الله، فأمر أن تقف المركبة فنزلا كلاهما إلى الماء فيلبس والخصي فعمده. ولما صعدا من الماء خطف روح الرب فيلبس فلم يبصره الخصي أيضا. وذهب في طريقه فرحا، وأما فيلبس فوجد في أشدود. وبينما هو مجتاز كان يبشر جميع المدن حتى جاء إلى قيصرية(أع 8 : 26 - 40).*

*وطاف بلاد آسيا وكرز فيها بالبشارة المحيية. وكان له أربع بنات يبشرن معه. ورد كثيرين من اليهود والسامرة وغيرهم إلى حظيرة الإيمان. وتنيح بسلام.*

*صلاته تكون معنا. ولربنا المجد دائما أبدياّ. آمين.*

*49-) فيلولوغس **Philologus*

*رو 16:15  سلموا على فيلولوغس وجوليا ونيريوس واخته وأولمباس وعلى جميع القديسين الذين معهم.*

*كان اسقفا لسينوب المدينة التى خرج منها ماركيون المهرطق*

*50-) فليغون **Phlegon*

*رو 16:14  سلموا على اسينكريتس فليغون هرماس بتروباس وهرميس وعلى الاخوة الذين معهم.*

*51-) بروخورس **Prochorus*

* اع 6:5  فحسن هذا القول امام كل الجمهور فاختاروا استفانوس رجلا مملوّا من الايمان والروح القدس وفيلبس وبروخورس ونيكانور وتيمون وبرميناس ونيقولاوس دخيلا انطاكيا.*

*كان اسقفا لنيقوميديا*

*نياحة القديس بروخوس أحد السبعين رسولا ( 20 طــوبة)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس بروخورس أحد السبعين رسولا ، الذين دعاهم السيد وأرسلهم ليكرزوا باسمه ، وأعطاهم موهبة الشفاء وإخراج الشياطين . ولما كان مع التلاميذ في العلية يوم الخمسين امتلأ من نعمة الروح القدس المعزي . ثم انتخبه الرسل من السبعة الشمامسة الذين شهدوا عنهم ، انهم ممتلئون من الروح القدس والحكمة . ثم صحب الرسول يوحنا الثاؤلوغوس ، وطاف معه مدنا كثيرة ، ووضع يوحنا اليد عليه وأقامه أسقفا علي نيقوميدية من بلاد بيثينيا . فبشر فيها بالسيد المسيح ورد كثيرين من اليونانيين إلى الإيمان وعمدهم وعلمهم حفظ الوصايا . وبعد ان بني لهم كنيسة ورسم لهم شمامسة وقسوسا ، ذهب إلى البلاد المجاورة فبشرها وعمد كثيرين من أهلها ، كما علم وعمد كثيرين من اليهود . وقد احتمل ضيقات كثيرة بسبب التبشير بالمسيح . ولما اكمل سعيه تنيح بشيخوخة صالحة مرضية ونال النعيم الأبدي . صلاته تكون معنا امين .*

*52-) بوديس **Pudens*

*2تي 4:21  بادر ان تجيء قبل الشتاء.يسلم عليك افبولس وبوديس ولينس وكلافدية والاخوة جميعا.*

*53-) قدراطس (كوادراتس) **Quadratus*

*استشهاد القديس قدراطس أحد السبعين رسولا وتلميذا ( 24 تـــوت)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم استشهاد القديس قدراطس أحد السبعين تلميذا الذين انتخبهم الرب وقد ولد بمدينة أثينا . وكان من أغنيائها وأكابر علمائها . وأمن بالسيد المسيح وسار في خدمته ، ولما نال نعمة المعزي يوم العنصرة بشر بالإنجيل المحيى وذهب إلى بلاد كثيرة ، ودخل مدينة مغنيسية وبشر فيها ، فأمن أهلها فعمدهم وعلمهم الوصايا المسيحية ، ثم عاد إلى أثينا وعلم فيها أيضا فرجموه وعذبوه بأنواع كثيرة وأخيرا طرحوه في النار فنال إكليل الشهادة . صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما أبديا . آمين .*

*54-) كوارتس **Quartus*

*رو 16:23  يسلم عليكم غايس مضيفي ومضيف الكنيسة كلها.يسلم عليكم اراستس خازن المدينة وكوارتس الاخ.*

*55-) روفس **Rufus*

*مر 15:21  فسخّروا رجلا مجتازا كان آتيا من الحقل وهو سمعان القيرواني ابو ألكسندرس وروفس ليحمل صليبه.*

*رو 16:13  سلموا على روفس المختار في الرب وعلى امه امي.*

*56-) سيلا **Silas*

*اع 15:34  ولكن سيلا رأى ان يلبث هناك.*

*اع 15:40  واما بولس فاختار سيلا وخرج مستودعا من الاخوة الى نعمة الله.*

*اع 17:14  فحينئذ ارسل الاخوة بولس للوقت ليذهب كما الى البحر.واما سيلا وتيموثاوس فبقيا هناك.*

*اع 17:15  والذين صاحبوا بولس جاءوا به الى اثينا.ولما اخذوا وصية الى سيلا وتيموثاوس ان يأتيا اليه باسرع ما يمكن مضوا*

*اع 18:5  ولما انحدر سيلا وتيموثاوس من مكدونية كان بولس منحصرا بالروح وهو يشهد لليهود بالمسيح يسوع.*

*كان اسقفا لمدينة كورنثوس*

*57-) سمعان **Simon*

*مت 13:55  أليس هذا ابن النجار.أليست امه تدعى مريم واخوته يعقوب ويوسي وسمعان ويهوذا.*

*و هو سمعان بن كلوبا **son of Cleophas*

*استشهاد القديس سمعان كلوبا أحد السبعين رسولا ( 9 أبــيب)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس سمعان الرسول وهو ابن كلوبا شقيق يوسف البار خطيب مريم العذراء . نال نعمة المعزي في علية صهيون ورسم أسقفا علي أورشليم . بعد القديس يعقوب الرسول فجذب كثيرين من اليهود إلى الإيمان بالسيد المسيح وصنع الله علي يديه آيات كثيرة وكان يحض علي العفة والطهارة ، وسمع به ترايان فاستحضره وعذبه كثيرا ثم قطع رأسه وكان له من العمر مائة وعشرون سنة . *

*5 سوسيباترس **Sosipater*

*رو 16:21  يسلم عليكم تيموثاوس العامل معي ولوكيوس وياسون وسوسيباترس انسبائي.*

*و كان اسقف ايقونية*

*59-) سوستانيس **Sosthenes*

*1كو 1:1  بولس المدعو رسولا ليسوع المسيح بمشيئة الله وسوستانيس الاخ*

*60-) استاخيس **Stachys*

*رو 16:9  سلموا على اوربانوس العامل معنا في المسيح وعلى استاخيس حبيبي.*

*كان اسقفا لبيزنطة*

*61-) استفانوس **Stephen*

*اع 6:5  فحسن هذا القول امام كل الجمهور فاختاروا استفانوس رجلا مملوّا من الايمان والروح القدس وفيلبس وبروخورس ونيكانور وتيمون وبرميناس ونيقولاوس دخيلا انطاكيا.*

*اع 6:8  واما استفانوس فاذ كان مملوّا ايمانا وقوة كان يصنع عجائب وآيات عظيمة في الشعب*

*اع 6:9  فنهض قوم من المجمع الذي يقال له مجمع الليبرتينيين والقيروانيين والاسكندريين ومن الذين من كيليكية واسيا يحاورون استفانوس.*

*اع 7:59  فكانوا يرجمون استفانوس وهو يدعو ويقول ايها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي.*

*اع 8:2  وحمل رجال اتقياء استفانوس وعملوا عليه مناحة عظيمة.*

*اع 11:19  اما الذين تشتتوا من جراء الضيق الذي حصل بسبب استفانوس فاجتازوا الى فينيقية وقبرس وانطاكية وهم لا يكلمون احدا بالكلمة الا اليهود فقط.*

*اع 22:20  وحين سفك دم استفانوس شهيدك كنت انا واقفا وراضيا بقتله وحافظا ثياب الذين قتلوه.*

*1كو 1:16  وعمدت ايضا بيت استفانوس.عدا ذلك لست اعلم هل عمدت احدا آخر.*

*استشهاد القديس اسطفانوس رئيس الشمامسة ( 1 طــوبة)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس استفانوس رئيس الشمامسة وأول الشهداء . هذا الذي شهد عنه لوقا في سفر أعمال الرسل بقوله " وأما استفانوس فإذ كان مملوءا إيمانا وقوة كان يصنع عجائب وآيات عظيمة في الشعب " فحسده اليهود واختطفوه وأتوا به إلى مجمعهم " وأقاموا شهودا كذبة يقولون بان هذا الرجال لا يفتر عن أن يتكلم كلاما تجديفا ضد الموضع المقدس والناموس . لأننا سمعناه يقول إن يسوع الناصري هذا سينقض هذا الموضع ويغير العوائد التي سلمنا إياها موسى . فشخص إليه جميع الجالسين في المجمع ورأوا وجهه كأنه وجه ملاك فقال رئيس الكهنة أترى هذه الأمور هكذا هي " فأجابهم بكلام مقنع وسرد لهم القول من إبراهيم إلى موسى . وخروج إبراهيم من حاران وميلاد ختان اسحق ويعقوب وبنيه وبيعهم ليوسف وكيف ظهر لاخوته واستدعاهم وساق القول حتى بناء الهيكل . ثم ختم كلامه بقوله : يا قساة الرقاب وغير المختزنين بالقلوب الأذان انتم دائما تقاومون الروح القدس . كما كان آباؤكم كذلك انتم . أي الأنبياء لم يضطهده آباؤكم وقد قتلوا الذين سبقوا فأنبوا بمجيء البار الذي انتم ألان صرتم مسلميه وقاتليه ممتلئ من الروح القدس فرأي مجد الله ويسوع قائما عن يمين الله . فقال ها أنا انظر السموات مفتوحة وابن الإنسان قائما عن يمين الله . فصاحوا بصوت عظيم وسدوا آذانهم عليه بنفس واحدة . وأخرجوه خارج المدينة ورجموه وهو يدعو ويقول أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي ثم حثي علي ركبتيه وصرخ بصوت عظيم يا رب لا تقم لهم هذه وإذ قال هذا رقد" وحمل جسده بعض المؤمنين وأقاموا عليه مناحة عظيمة ثم دفنوه . صلاته تكون معنا آمين.*

*نقل جسد القديس اسطفانوس ( 15 تـــوت)*

*نعيد في هذا اليوم بنقل جسد القديس استفانوس رئيس الشمامسة وأول الشهداء . وكانت قد مضت على نياحته سنين كثيرة تزيد على الثلاثمائة سنة ، وقد ملك الإمبراطور قسطنطين وذاعت العبادة الحسنة ، وذلك ان إنسانا اسمه لوكيمانوس . بالضيعة المدفون بها الجسد المكرم ، وتسمى كفر غماليال قرب أورشليم ، قد ظهر له المجاهد الشهيد استفانوس عدة مرات وأعلمه بمكانه ، وعرفه باسمه ، فذهب إلى أسقف أورشليم وأعلمه بما رأى في نومه . فقام الأسقف وأخذ معه أسقفين وأهل البيعة ، وأتى إلى المكان وحفروه فحدثت زلزلة عظيمة ، وظهر تابوت الجسد المقدس ، وفاحت منه روائح طيب فاخرة ، وسمعت أصوات الملائكة يسبحون قائلين "المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وفى الناس المسرة" . وتكررت هذه التسبحة فسجد رؤساء الكهنة أمام التابوت ، ثم حملوه بالترتيل والشموع .*

*إلى أن دخلوا به صهيون . وبعد ذلك بنى له رجل اسمه الاسكندروس من أهل القسطنطينية كنيسة في أورشليم ، وظل الجسد المقدس فيها . وبعد ذلك بخمس سنين تنيح الاسكندروس ، فدفنته زوجته بجانب تابوت القديس . وبعد ذلك بثماني سنين اتفق لامرأة الاسكندروس أن تذهب إلى القسطنطينية ، فأرادت أن تأخذ جسد زوجها معها . فأتت إلى المكان وأخذت التابوت الذي فيه جسد القديس ظنا منها أنه التابوت الذي فيه جسد زوجها ، وحملته إلي عسقلان ، ومن ثم ركبت مركبا إلى القسطنطينية . ولما توسطوا البحر سمعت من داخل التابوت تسبيحا وترتيلا كثيرا ، فتعجبت وقامت وفحصت التابوت فعرفت أن الذي فيه هو جسد القديس استفانوس ، وليس جسد زوجها وذلك بتدبير الله فلم تعد ولكنها شكرت الله واستمرت في سيرها إلى أن وصلت القسطنطينية ، ومن ثم ذهبت إلى الملك وأعلمته بالخبر . فخرج ومعه البطريرك والكهنة وشعب المدينة إلى المركب وحملوا التابوت على أعناقهم إلى قصر المملكة . وأظهر الله في المركب وفى الطريق آيات كثيرة . منها أنهم حملوه على هودج محمول على بغلين ، فلما وصلوا إلى الموضع المسمى قسطنطينيوس وقف البغلان ولما ضربوهما لم ينتقلا ، وسمعوا صوت أحدهما يقول : يجب أن يوضع القديس هنا ، فتعجب كل من سمع ، وعلموا أن الذي أنطق حمارة بلعام هو الذي أنطق هذا الحيوان الحامل لجسد القديس ، وأمر الملك أن تبنى له بيعة في ذلك المكان . ووضعوا فيها الجوهرة النقية التي لجسد القديس استفانوس الرسول أول الشهداء ، صلواته تكون معنا أمين .*

*62-) ترتيوس **Tertius*

*رو 16:22  انا ترتيوس كاتب هذه الرسالة اسلم عليكم في الرب.*

*كان اسفا لأيقونية*

*63-) تداوس **Thaddaeus*

*في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس تداؤس (قيل انه سمعان القانوى وقد ذكر الإنجيل لباوس الملقب تداوس “ مت 10 : 4 “) *

*وكان قد انتخبه الرب ضمن الإثني عشر رسولا . ولما نال نعمة المعزي مع التلاميذ جال في العالم وبشر بالإنجيل ورد كثيرين من اليهود والأمم إلى معرفة الله وعمدهم . ثم ذهب إلى بلاد سوريا وبشر أهلها فأمن كثيرون علي يديه وقد نالته من اليهود والأمم إهانات وعذابات كثيرة . ثم تنيح بسلام . *

*صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين*

*64-) تيمون **Timon*

*اع 6:5  فحسن هذا القول امام كل الجمهور فاختاروا استفانوس رجلا مملوّا من الايمان والروح القدس وفيلبس وبروخورس ونيكانور وتيمون وبرميناس ونيقولاوس دخيلا انطاكيا.*

*استشهاد القديس تيمون الرسول احد السبعين واحد الشمامسة السبعة ( 26 بــابة)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم استشهد القديس تيمون الرسول ، وهو أحد السبعين رسولا الذين انتخبهم الرب وميزهم . كان لهذا القديس من المواهب القدرة علي شفاء المرضي إخراج الشياطين . قد لازم الرب حتى صعوده إلى السماء ، بعدها ثابر علي خدمة التلاميذ ، إلى إن حلت عليهم جميعا نعمة الروح القدس . انتخبه التلاميذ من بين السبعة الشمامسة الذين أقاموهم لخدمة الموائد ، قد شهد عنهم الكتاب "انهم كانوا ممتلئين نعمة حكمة" . بعد إن أقام في خدمة الشمامسة مدة وضعوا عليه اليد أسقفا علي مدينة بسري الغربية من أعمال البلقاء ، فبشر فيها بالمسيح ، وعمد كثيرين من اليونانيين اليهود . فقبض عليه الوالي عذبه بعذابات كثيرة ، أخيرا احرقه بالنار ، فنال إكليل الشهادة . صلاته تكون معنا امين .*

*65-) تيموثاوس **Timothy*

*اع 16:1  ثم وصل الى دربة ولسترة واذا تلميذ كان هناك اسمه تيموثاوس ابن امرأة يهودية مؤمنة ولكن اباه يوناني.*

*اع 19:22  فارسل الى مكدونية اثنين من الذين كانوا يخدمونه تيموثاوس وارسطوس ولبث هو زمانا في اسيا.*

*رو 16:21  يسلم عليكم تيموثاوس العامل معي ولوكيوس وياسون وسوسيباترس انسبائي.*

*1كو 4:17  لذلك ارسلت اليكم تيموثاوس الذي هو ابني الحبيب والامين في الرب الذي يذكركم بطرقي في المسيح كما اعلّم في كل مكان في كل كنيسة.*

*1كو 16:10  ثم ان أتى تيموثاوس فانظروا ان يكون عندكم بلا خوف.لانه يعمل عمل الرب كما انا ايضا.*

*في 2:19  على اني ارجو في الرب يسوع ان ارسل اليكم سريعا تيموثاوس لكي تطيب نفسي اذا عرفت احوالكم.*

*1تس 3:2  فارسلنا تيموثاوس اخانا وخادم الله والعامل معنا في انجيل المسيح حتى يثبتكم ويعظكم لاجل ايمانكم*

*1تس 3:6  واما الآن فاذ جاء الينا تيموثاوس من عندكم وبشرنا بايمانكم ومحبتكم وبان عندكم ذكرا لنا حسنا كل حين وانتم مشتاقون ان ترونا كما نحن ايضا ان نراكم*

*1تي 1:2  الى تيموثاوس الابن الصريح في الايمان نعمة ورحمة وسلام من الله ابينا والمسيح يسوع ربنا*

*1تي 1:18  هذه الوصية ايها الابن تيموثاوس استودعك اياها حسب النبوات التي سبقت عليك لكي تحارب فيها المحاربة الحسنة*

*1تي 6:20  يا تيموثاوس احفظ الوديعة معرضا عن الكلام الباطل الدنس ومخالفات العلم الكاذب الاسم*

*2تي 1:2  الى تيموثاوس الابن الحبيب.نعمة ورحمة وسلام من الله الآب والمسيح يسوع ربنا*

*عب 13:23  اعلموا انه قد أطلق الاخ تيموثاوس الذي معه سوف اراكم ان أتى سريعا.*

*عب 13:25  النعمة مع جميعكم.آمين.الى العبرانيين كتبت من ايطاليا على يد تيموثاوس*

*استشهاد القديس تيموثاوس أسقف افسس تلميذ القديس بولس الرسول ( 23 طــوبة)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 97 م استشهد القديس تيموثاؤس الرسول . وقد ولد ببلدة لسترة من أعمال ليكاؤنية بآسيا اصغري من أب يوناني يعبد الكواكب ، وأم يهودية اسمها افنيكي. ولما بشر بولس الرسول في لسترة ، وسمع هذا القديس تعاليمه ، ورأي الآيات التي كان يصنعها الله علي يديه آمن واعتمد ورفض الهة أبيه وترك شريعة أمه . ثم تتلمذ لبولس الرسول وتبعه في أسفاره ، وشاركه في شدائده . وفي سنة 53 م أقامه أسقفا علي أفسس وما جاورها من البلاد . فبشر فيها بالسيد المسيح ورد كثيرين إلى الإيمان وعمدهم . ثم بشر في مدن كثيرة . وكتب إليه الرسول بولس رسالتان الأولى سنة 65 والثانية قبل سنة 97 م بقليل ، يحثه فيهما علي مداومة التعليم ، ويعرفه بما يجب ان يكون عليه الأسقف والقس والشماس والأرملة ، ويحذره من الأنبياء الكذبة ، ويوصيه إلا يضع يده علي أحد بعجلة ، بل بعد الفحص والاختبار ، ودعاه ابنه وحبيبه. وقد أرسل علي يده أربع رسائل : الأولى الرسالة الأولى إلى كورنثوس ، والثانية إلى فيلبي ، والثالثة إلى تسالونيكي والرابعة إلى العبرانيين. وقد رعي هذا القديس رعية المسيح احسن رعاية ، وأنار العقول بتعليمه وتنبيهه وزجره ، وداوم علي تبكيت اليهود واليونانيين ، فحسدوه وتجمعوا عليه وظلوا يضربونه بالعصي حتى مات في أفسس فاخذ المؤمنون جسده ودفنوه . صلاته تكون معنا امين*

*نقل جسد القديس تيموثاؤس تلميذ معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول ( 27 طــوبة)*

*في هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار نقل أعضاء القديس تيموثاؤس الرسول من مدينة أفسس إلى مدينة القسطنطينية . وذلك انه لما بني الملك قسطنطين مدينة قسطنطينية . ونقل إليها كثيرا من أجساد القديسين ، وسمع بوجود هذا القديس ، أرسل بعضا من الكهنة ، فحملوه إلى القسطنطينية ، ووضعوه في هيكل الرسل والقديسين . صلاته تكون معنا امين.*

*و لكن لا يصح ان يكون تيموثاوس من الرسل السبعين لأنه عرف المسيح و تعمد على يد بولس فكيف يكون تيموثاوس من الرسل السبعين؟*

*66-) تيطس **Titus*

*2كو 2:13  لم تكن لي راحة في روحي لاني لم اجد تيطس اخي.لكن ودعتهم فخرجت الى مكدونية*

*2كو 7:6  لكن الله الذي يعزي المتضعين عزانا بمجيء تيطس.*

*2كو 7:13  من اجل هذا قد تعزينا بتعزيتكم.ولكن فرحنا اكثر جدا بسبب فرح تيطس لان روحه قد استراحت بكم جميعا.*

*2كو 7:14  فاني ان كنت افتخرت شيئا لديه من جهتكم لم أخجل بل كما كلمناكم بكل شيء بالصدق كذلك افتخارنا ايضا لدى تيطس صار صادقا.*

*2كو 8:6  حتى اننا طلبنا من تيطس انه كما سبق فابتدأ كذلك يتمم لكم هذه النعمة ايضا.*

*2كو 8:16  ولكن شكرا للّه الذي جعل هذا الاجتهاد عينه لاجلكم في قلب تيطس.*

*2كو 8:23  اما من جهة تيطس فهو شريك لي وعامل معي لاجلكم.واما اخوانا فهما رسولا الكنائس ومجد المسيح.*

*2كو 12:18  طلبت الى تيطس وارسلت معه الاخ.هل طمع فيكم تيطس.أما سلكنا بذات الروح الواحد.أما بذات الخطوات الواحدة*

*غل 2:1  ثم بعد اربع عشرة سنة صعدت ايضا الى اورشليم مع برنابا آخذا معي تيطس ايضا.*

*غل 2:3  لكن لم يضطر ولا تيطس الذي كان معي وهو يوناني ان يختتن.*

*تي 1:4  الى تيطس الابن الصريح حسب الايمان المشترك نعمة ورحمة وسلام من الله الآب والرب يسوع المسيح مخلّصنا*

*نياحة القديس تيطس الرسول ( 2 نســـئ)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس تيطس الرسول . ولد في كريت وهو ابن أخت والي المدينة . تعلم اللغة اليونانية وتأدب بكل آدابها حتى نبغ فيها . وكان وديعا رحيما ولما انتشرت أخبار ربنا يسوع المسيح في أكثر بلاد الشام . اهتم والي كريت خال هذا القديس بتلك الآيات الباهرة والتعاليم السامية وأراد أن يتحقق مما سمع ، فأرسل تيطس ليأتيه بالخبر اليقين . فلما وصل إلى أرض اليهودية ورأي الآيات وسمع الأقوال الإلهية وقارن بينها وبين الأقوال اليونانية ، وجد الفرق واضحا فآمن بالسيد المسيح وأرسل إلى خاله يعلمه بما رأي وسمع ولما اختار الرب السبعين رسولا كان هو أحدهم وبعد صعود المسيح نال نعمة الروح القدس مع التلاميذ . وقد صحب بولس الرسول في بلاد كثيرة ولما ذهب بولس إلى روما عاد هو إلى كريت وبني فيها كنيسة ورسم لها قسوسا وشمامسة ولما أكمل سيرته الرسولية تنيح بسلام . *

*صلاته تكون معنا . ولربنا المجد دائما . آمين*

*نقل جسد القديس تيطس أسقف كريت الى القسطنطينية ( 18 كــيهك)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم نقل جسد القديس العظيم تيطس الرسول تلميذ القديس بولس الرسل ، من كريت إلى مدينة القسطنطينية ، بأمر الملك البار قسطنطين الكبير، الذي لما تقلد الملك من السيد المسيح ، وجه عنايته إلى الاهتمام بأمور الكنائس التي في مملكته ، وتجميلها بإبداع الرسوم والجواهر الغالية ، خصوصا كنائس القسطنطينية كرسي المملكة ، فقد أراد إن يجملها ايضا بالجواهر الروحانية وصار يجمع أجساد الرسل القديسين ، وما يعثر عليه من أعضاء الشهداء المكرمين، ولما سمع بان جسد الرسول تيطس بمدينة كريت ، أرسل بعضا من رؤساء الكهنة إلى هناك ، فحملوه بالتبجيل وأتوا به إلى القسطنطينية ، وبني له هيكلا جميلا ، ووضعوه في تابوت داخل الهيكل ، وقد شرف الله هذا الرسول بظهور آيات كثيرة من أعضائه المقدسة ، منها انه لما حملوا تابوته ليدخلوا به إلى الهيكل ، حدث إن وقع علي قدم أحد الحاملين فكسرها ، فاخذ الرجل من زيت القنديل المعلق أمام أيقونة القديس ، ودهن منه قدمه وربطها ، ثم قضي ليلته بالكنيسة بجوار التابوت لأنه عجز عن الذهاب إلى منزله ، وفي الصباح عادت قدمه صحيحة وعليها فقط آثار الدماء ، فتعجب هو وكل من رآه ، وغسل الدم ومشي علي رجليه كالعادة من غير آلم ، ممجدا الاب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد ، ومحدثا بهذه الأعجوبة ، صلاته تكون معنا امين *

*67-) تروفيموس **Trophimus*

*اع 21:29  لانهم كانوا قد رأوا معه في المدينة تروفيمس الافسسي فكانوا يظنون ان بولس ادخله الى الهيكل.*

*2تي 4:20  اراستس بقي في كورنثوس.واما تروفيمس فتركته في ميليتس مريضا.*

*و قد استشهد مع القديس مع بولس*

*6 تيخكس **Tychicus*

*اع 20:4  فرافقه الى اسيا سوباترس البيري.ومن اهل تسالونيكي ارسترخس وسكوندس وغايوس الدربي وتيموثاوس.ومن اهل اسيا تيخيكس وتروفيمس.*

*اف 6:21  ولكن لكي تعلموا انتم ايضا احوالي ماذا افعل يعرّفكم بكل شيء تيخيكس الاخ الحبيب والخادم الامين في الرب*

*اف 6:24  النعمة مع جميع الذين يحبون ربنا يسوع المسيح في عدم فساد.آمين.كتبت الى اهل افسس من رومية على يد تيخيكس*

*كو 4:7  جميع احوالي سيعرّفكم بها تيخيكس الاخ الحبيب والخادم الامين والعبد معنا في الرب*

*كو 4:18  السلام بيدي انا بولس.اذكروا وثقي.النعمة معكم.آمين.كتبت الى اهل كولوسي من رومية بيد تيخيكس وأنسيمس*

*2تي 4:12  اما تيخيكس فقد ارسلته الى افسس.*

*تي 3:12  حينما ارسل اليك ارتيماس او تيخيكس بادر ان تأتي اليّ الى نيكوبوليس لاني عزمت ان اشتي هناك.*

*69-) اوربانوس **Urbanus*

*رو 16:9  سلموا على اوربانوس العامل معنا في المسيح وعلى استاخيس حبيبي.*

*كان اسقفا لمقدونية*

*70-) زيناس **Zenas*

*تي 3:13  جهز زيناس الناموسي وابلّوس باجتهاد للسفر حتى لا يعوزهما شيء.*

*مشكلة العدد بين الترجمات*​ 
*بهذا يكون انتهى سرد السبعين رسول و ما توفر بين ايدينا من معلومات عنهم , و لكننا اشرنا فى حديثنا ان هناك اثنين لا يستقيم كونهم من الرسل السبعين للمسيح , و هم كريسبس **Crispus** و تيموثاوس **Timothy** لأن الاثنين عرفا الايمان على يد بولس فكيف يكونا من الرسل السبعين؟ لا نستطيع ان نعرف الاسباب التى جعلت هيبوليتوس يذكرهما , ربما ان هذين شخصين اخرين غير المذكورين فى الانجيل , بيد ان العدد الان امامنا 68 فقط فى حين يخبرنا التقليد بوجود رسولين أخرين لم نذكرهم و هم الأتيين*
 
*1-) **يونياس **Junias*

*رو 16:7  سلموا على أندرونكوس ويونياس نسيبيّ المأسورين معي اللذين هما مشهوران بين الرسل وقد كانا في المسيح قبلي.*

*نياحة القديس يونياس الرسول ( 23 بشــنس)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس يونياس أحد السبعين رسولا . ولد هذا الرسول في بيت جبريل من سبط يهوذا . فانتخبه الرب من ضمن السبعين رسولا . وقبل الروح المعزي . ثم بشر مع التلاميذ وتحمل شدائد كثيرة ورافق الرسول أندرونكوس في الكرازة ببشارة الملكوت ، كما ذكر في الثاني والعشرين من شهر بشنس . وبعد أن تنيح الرسول أندرونكوس وكفنه هذا القديس ودفنه . صلي إلى الرب أن لا يفارقه فتنيح في اليوم التالي . وقد ذكره بولس الرسول في الإصحاح السادس عشر من رسالته إلى رومية . *

*2-) فرسكا **Prisca*

*2تي 4:19  سلم على فرسكا واكيلا وبيت انيسيفورس.*

*نياحة القديس فريسكا أحد السبعين رسولا ( 25 برمهات)*

*في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح القديس العظيم فريسكا أو (نيسيفور ) أحد السبعين رسولا هذا الرسول كان من بنى إسرائيل من سبط بنيامين ، ابنا لأبوين حافظين للناموس . وكان من الذين تبعوا المخلص وسمعوا تعاليمه وشاهدوا آياته ومعجزاته*

*فلما أقاما السيد المسيح له المجد ابن الأرملة بمدينة نايين من الموت ، كان هذا القديس حاضرا ، فتقدم بلا تردد الى الرب يسوع تاركا الاستضاءة بسراج الناموس اليهودي ليستنير بشمس البر. وأمن به من كل قلبه ، ثم تعمد وصار أحد السبعين رسولا . وكان مع التلاميذ فى علية صهيون وقت حلول الروح المعزى . وقد بشر بالإنجيل فى بلاد كثيرة . ثم رسم أسقفا على خورانياس . فعلم أهلها وأنارهم بتعليمه ووعظه ، ثم عمدهم . وبعد أن أكمل سعيه المقدس تنيح بسلام ، ونال إكليل المجد السماوي وعمره سبعون سنة . منها تسع وعشرون سنة يهوديا . وإحدى وأربعون سنة مسيحيا ، وقد ذكره القديس بولس فى رسالتا الثانية الى تيموثاوس (2 تى 4 :19 ) . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين*

*و هذا هو السبب فى جعل بعض الترجمات تذكر عدد تلاميذ الرب اثنين و سبعين و ليس سبعين فقط مثل الترجمة الكاثوليكية.*

*فتكون الاسماء كالتالى :*
*اخائيكوس - اغابوس - امبلياس - حنانيا - اندرونكوس - ابلس - ابلوس - اكيلا - أرخبس - ارسترخس - ارستوبولوس - ارتيماس - اسينكريتس - برنابا - قيصر - كاربس - يهوذا - اكليمندس - سيفاس - كليوباس - كريسكيس - ابفراس - ابفرودتس - ابينتوس - اراستس - كاربوس - فرتوناتوس - غايوس - هرماس - هرميس - هيروديون - يعقوب أخو الرب - ياسون - يوستس - لوكيوس - لوقا الانجيلى - مرقس الانجيلى - مرقس -  نركيسوس - نيكانور - اولمباس - انسيمس - انيسيفورس - برميناس - بتروباس - فليمون - فيلبس - فيلولوغس - فليغون - بروخورس - بوديس - قدراطس - كوارتس - روفس - سيلا - سمعان - سوسيباترس - سوستانيس - استاخيس - استفانوس - ترتيوس - تداوس -  تيمون  - تيطس - تروفيموس - تيخكس - اوربانوس - زيناس - يونياس - فرسكا*

*بنهاية البحث نقول انه لا دليل صريح لدينا على ان الاسماء الواردة فى الاسفار المقدسة المقصود بها هم الرسل السبعين الذين ذكرهم هيبوليتوس و لكن كما ذكرنا , فأن وجود كل هذه الاسماء فى الكتاب المقدس و فى اسماء السبعين رسول يجعل من هذا دليلا , اذن انه لا يمكن ان تكون صدفة ان يكون كل هؤلاء اسمائهم تشبهم اسماء الرسل السبعين.*

*ببركة و شفاعة و صلاوات ابائنا الرسل القديسيين الاطهار ارحمنا يا ربنا يسوع ألهنا و مخلصنا*​ 
*Fadie*​ *Servant for Jesus*​ ​ ​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (8 مارس 2012)

Well don Fady big research big effort


----------



## النهيسى (8 مارس 2012)

موضوع قيم جدا جدا جدا شكرااااا​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (16 يونيو 2015)

بحث جيد الرب يبارك فادي


----------

